# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Space shipyard and exploration ship

## Francissimo

Hi there :Smile: 
it's been a while since i took the time to work on a purely personal project, but today i had a little sketchup/photoshop fever :Smile: 
For now the idea is to show the journey of an exploration spaceship around saturn moons, here's a first render of the ship in its shipyard 

About the technique, i'm starting with sketchup models combined and reworked, and also add a little polish with photoshop.
I think i'll later try to add labels and stuff to do something that looks like a map.

----------


## Falconius

Ooo.  This should be interesting.

----------


## DrWho42

i'm intrigued! i especially like how the layout offers room for more capsules

----------


## Francissimo

Thx for the comments guys :Smile: 
Here's an update with a bit more work on the ship.
I'm kinda thinking about multiple views of a space journey between jupiter and saturn moons, with the ship dropping probes.

----------


## Francissimo

another variation, with a different background

----------


## bkh1914

This is looking good and developing nicely.

However in the most recent image, the Atmospheric Pod launcher is located way off axis.
Is there a reason you didn't keep it on axis?

----------


## Francissimo

good point bhk1914, the pods were a bit too off axis,
i've reworked a bit that.

----------


## Francissimo

i've started to work on the global map

----------


## bkh1914

This is developing nicely.

One additional comment on the exploration ship:
The ring structure near the rear appears to have only one connection to the ship's structure.
An additional supporting connection or two would eliminate the torque load on the ship's frame when the drive is active.

----------


## Francissimo

Thanks for noticing that bkh1914, that makes sense :Smile: 
here's an update with more structures, i'm still looking for a good angle and background.

----------


## Francissimo

More work on structures and background, and i started a few ideas on labels.

----------


## Falconius

That's a really clever way of labeling it.  I like it.

----------


## Bindusara

it's beautiful, i really like the way you use sketchup for drawing your models!

----------


## Francissimo

Thanks for the kind messages Falconius and Bindusara :Smile: 
Here's an update with more labels:

----------


## Hermit

Wow, this is awesome  :Very Happy:   I agree that the way you are labeling is genius and I especially like the arrows indicating how to get to the main ship/command center. I enjoy that everything appears to be achievable technology too!

----------


## ThomasR

You really draw epic space map, chapeau Francis !

----------


## Francissimo

Thanks for those encouraging messages guys!
Glad you like the arrows Hermit, i wasn't satisfied with those so i've removed them on this wip, maybe i'll try to add arrows again in a better way :Smile: 
Here's an update with minor adjustements on labels, the map is close to go in the finished map.

----------


## J.Edward

Nice work  :Smile:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Have to echo Thomas here, your space maps are always killer to see.

----------


## Francissimo

Thanks J Edward and Wolfe, it's always a cool feeling to know your work talks to others :Smile: 
I've posted a finished version with minor label adjustements, and some arrows here:

https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...452#post418452

----------


## Vayne

> Thx for the comments guys
> Here's an update with a bit more work on the ship.
> I'm kinda thinking about multiple views of a space journey between jupiter and saturn moons, with the ship dropping probes.
> Attachment 118095


Very nice work

----------

